# Mexico



## Marywanna (Aug 1, 2006)

Well guys im going to mexico for 1 week..i had a few questions..1 isnt weed and alot of other drugs legal there and 2 where do i buy the drugs from


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 1, 2006)

never been to mexico....but depending on where abouts your going...you may be bombarded with people who have smoke...my pal went a couple years ago and was asked by many people if he wanted smoke and coke before he even made it to his hotel 

i don't think its legal though


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 1, 2006)

Usually you can find what you need at a local bar or even the right kind of shops in the area, assuming you're not in a real upscale area/resort. You shouldn't have a problem as long as you find the right type of area, they know you're a tourist and they know what you're looking for.
Don't count on anything being legal down there and don't deal with anyone that won't go get it and bring it to you in a public place. Don't follow anyone somewhere you don't know.


----------



## cheebahawk (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah, be more worried about being carefull and avoiding the cops than finding someone to score from!


----------



## Marywanna (Aug 2, 2006)

so you guys dont know if it is legal...i thought it was


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 2, 2006)

I think that got shot down by presidente Fox. It ain't hard to score and it ain't hard to get in trouble, just be cool.
I think AZshwag would have some good input here.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 2, 2006)

where at in mexico r u going to? TJ is a joke and you can get it there, but its shit, and you need to speak spanish because they'll definetly try to rip you off


----------



## gottalovebud (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you sure that it is not legal because i heard lately that it just turned legal in small amounts i could be wrong though.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 2, 2006)

legal to carry small amounts of most street drugs, the upped the penalty though on selling anything


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 2, 2006)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Well guys im going to mexico for 1 week..i had a few questions..1 isnt weed and alot of other drugs legal there and 2 where do i buy the drugs from


*I would be very careful when dealing with people you don't know.  *


----------



## Hick (Aug 2, 2006)

As an Amercan tourist in Mexico, they see you as one thing..."_money_".
Their top priority is seperating _you_ from _it_, in any manner possible.
BE CAREFULL..


----------



## Wasted (Aug 2, 2006)

I heard when you buy a pipe,bong, etc most of the time the guy will try to sell you weed to and the more you say no to the better the deal gets. Thats just what I heard from friends that go there alot. Also that was in rocky point mexico


----------



## Marywanna (Aug 2, 2006)

Yea i also heard that you could carry small amounts...Im going to nuevo laredo with 3 of my friends...I also heard nuevo laredo is a bad place


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey in my opinion its like anywhere else. Keep your head on strait, avoid dark alleys and bad sections of town. Don't "follow" anyone anywhere. and expect to get ripped off a couple of times. So just do 10 bucks worth here and there.
If there is a vallay or hotel guy. slip him some bucks (don't be cheap) he will probably help ya out. Money talks with those guys and they are less likely to rip you off. they'll at least stear you in the right direction.  IMHO
I haven't met a hotel employee that won't do a little extra for a fifty in the US. down there 50 will probably get you really far.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Aug 2, 2006)

I went to Mexico once, and there was some damn cool pipes, made of stone. 
Just be careful when you're buying dope, I guess like everyone else said.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 2, 2006)

get hold of a taxi driver - down there, they are self owned and speak the lingo, the drivers know where to go and the right people to get it from.  dont screw with hotel employees, the taxi driver has a vested interest - his license if he rips you off.  he will tour you to all the good places and wait - like a tour guide.  you tip him a 10'er a day above his services plus a nice grat at the end of yer stay.  works in all the carribean countries too.


----------



## Marywanna (Aug 2, 2006)

so marijuana is legal there or not? also i plan to be buying a pistol or weed and bringing it back to the states what are the chances of me getting caught


----------



## DopeDoctor (Aug 3, 2006)

> so marijuana is legal there or not? also i plan to be buying a pistol or weed and bringing it back to the states what are the chances of me getting caught



IMO
You're gonna wake up cold and hungry in a mexican prison, wondering what the **** happened.....


----------



## astra007 (Aug 3, 2006)

in mexico; ya get caught its illegal.  what the hell, in the usa ya can get a pistol, mj and any other thing on the black market.  why in god's name in mexico?  ever seen a prison in mexico - you dont want to.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2006)

dont try bringing a firearm with u back over the border...sounds like a bad idea man.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 3, 2006)

Not only is bringing it back a bad plan, looking for one and/or having one down there is even worse. Any firearms and/or ammunition is absoutely illegal in the entire country of Mexico.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 3, 2006)

people say our prisons are bad. Those Federalis will lock you up and throw away the key man. BAD BAD idea!!!!


----------



## rasta (Aug 3, 2006)

i think i read a story about small amounts of any drug was legal in Mexico ,,i mean any drug heroin ,coke,ex,anything ,,but i would definitely check into it more than listening to people you don't really know,goggle Mexico legal or something like that ,,once you know the laws ,have a blast ,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## astra007 (Aug 3, 2006)

www.mexadventure.com  left hand side - under driving in mexico -  mexican laws


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 3, 2006)

Marywanna, I think you should seriously think before you post in this forum every day im finding more and more new members like you who are most likely underage and post extremely dumb and random questions...PLEASE...PLEASE..PLEASE!!! for the sake of this forum and the other memebers who have been here since the begining THINK about what your saying, just because we grow and use cannibis does not mean in anyway we mess with guns, illegal people ect. that's the exact oppisite reason why forums like this exist. I myself think and im sure others agree this forums should be used to help others provide themselves with there own personal supply of herb so they dont have to deal with ppl like this and to show the world (eventually) that a good percentage of the people they are fighting are normal people like everyone else.

So if you do read this and value this site as a good resource dont waste the servers space or these wonderful peoples time who helped me and 100s others with vlaid and honest question also read before you ask because like with all new growers 99% of your questions are already answered in stickys ect.


----------



## Marywanna (Aug 3, 2006)

ok w/e LLCoolBud im 20 years old and i was just asking about the pistol because i heard they were very cheap and was wondering about bringing it back....just seeing what everyone else thought about that


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 3, 2006)

.....thats still the dumbest comment unless your trying to talk about Pistols as in the white things that come out of the clayx...again we dont deal with guns many of us are from places other then USA where possesion firearms are illegal as are transporting them across borders.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 3, 2006)

ok, so it was dumb, but it was a question and he got his answer. so lets drop it, shall we?  customs have ex-ray machines fer just this purpose so think again.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 3, 2006)

Indeed, i'm not here to start a flame war I just was trying to make him/her notice what he/she are saying ect. and see the stupidity. 

Nuttin but love


----------



## rasta (Aug 4, 2006)

cant we all just get along ,,,yes a dumb ?????but we were all 20 at one point ,,the only dumb ???are the ones not asked ,,,,better he ask us here then end up in a Mexican prison ,,smoke all you like while there but bring nothing back but memories ,,,be safe enjoy ,,PEACE,LOVE RASTAFARI


----------

